# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Πηνία, περιέλιξη, μετατροπή

## geormpal

Γεια σας παιδιά! Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας απο τους γνώστες για να μετατρέψω τα πηνία απο το μηχανάκι μου, ετσι ωστε να πάρω 35W extra ρευμα για φώτα.
Το μηχανάκι ειναι ενα YZ250 1999 και εχει πηνεία μονο για ανάφλεξη (για ηλεκτρονική - πολλαπλασιαστη).
Τα πηνεία μου ειναι αυτά: https://www.google.com/search?q=yz+4...INF2ftrH1N4YM:
Το προηγούμενο μοντέλο με άλλο στάτορα και ηλεκτρονική ειχε αυτά: https://www.google.com/search?q=yz+4...INF2ftrH1N4YM:
Μια ευκολη λύση θα ηταν να εβαζα στατορα, βολάν και ηλεκτρονική απο αυτό (1997 WR250Z).
Εγω δεν θελω να πάω σε αυτή την λύση όμως, για διάφορους λόγους.... (Οποιος θέλει μπορεί να δει ενα αντίστοιχο θέμα εδώ: https://thumpertalk.com/forums/topic...rb-conversion/)
Ετσι λοιπον, θελω να κανω περιέλιξη στα ηδη υπάρχοντα πηνεία για να πάρω το επιπλέον ρευμα. Αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο να γίνει με τουλάχιστόν 0,45mm σύρμα απο πάνω, λογο χώρου - θα βρίσκει στο βολάν.
Υπάρχει ετοιμος aftermarket στάτορας, γι'αυτό μπαίνω και στην διαδικασία της σκέψης.. 
( https://www.regulatorrectifier.com/c...ng-stator-coil
http://www.electrosport.com/lighting...yz250-35w.html )


Ο στάτορας ειναι μονοφασικός και εχει 4 πηνεία (βγάζει 2 καλώδια). Οπότε θα ήθελα να ανακατασκευάσω τα 2 πηνία να καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες της ανάφλεξης και τα αλλα 2 να μου μείνουν για 30-40W AC για ανόρθωση, μπαταρία, κόρνα, φώτα..

Η πρώτη ερωτηση μου ειναι, ειναι εφικτό;
2η, αν τα ανοίξω και τα μετρήσω (διαμέτρημα σύρματος και σπείρες), ειναι σίγουρο οτι θα τα καταφέρουμε ή θα ψάχνω μετα για πηνία κλαίγωντας 100-150Ε;
3η, αν σας περιγράψω ακριβώς τι σύρμα ειχε - πως ήταν, θα μπορέσετε να με κατευθύνετε στο τι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω..;

Εχω ξανακάνει διαφόρων λογιών περιελίξεις σε επίπεδο επαναφοράς ενος καμμένου στάτορα, αλλα ΠΟΤΕ για μετατροπή αυτού!
Οι γνώσεις μου ειναι ΛΙΓΕΣ σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, αλλα στο πρακτικό κομμάτι νομίζω οτι θα τα καταφέρω..

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά, Γιώργος!

----------


## street

> Η πρώτη ερωτηση μου ειναι, ειναι εφικτό;



μπορει αν και δεν το γνωριζω ....


ακυρο ειδα εκανες edit ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ετσι λοιπον, θελω να κανω περιέλιξη στα ηδη υπάρχοντα πηνεία για να πάρω το επιπλέον ρευμα. Αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο να γίνει με τουλάχιστόν 0,45mm σύρμα απο πάνω, λογο χώρου - θα βρίσκει στο βολάν.
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικά, Γιώργος!



Άρα κάποιος που ξέρει από πηνία και τυλίγματα να μας πει πόσα mA  βγάζει το 0,45 και πόσες σπείρες θέλει (μακριά από τον πυρήνα)  για να φθάσει σε ένα βολτάζ της τάξης των 15V τουλάχιστον έτσι ώστε να προκύψουν 35Watt. Αντέχει τελικά το 0,45  2,33Α ;;;; 
από έναν πίνακα εδώ https://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm βλέπω ότι το 0,45 (AWG25)  καλωδιώνει 2,7Α αλλά ως power transmission ( ;;; ) 
μόλις 0,457Α. Δλδ χλωμό ;;; Κάποιος καλός στις περιελίξεις θα ξέρει να πει ....

----------


## geormpal

Τελικα τα πηνία ειναι 4 αλλα σε ζεύγη ανα 2..
Οπότε θα πρέπει το καθε ζευγος (2 πηνία) να γίνει 1 πηνείο. Οι αντιστάσεις αναγράφονται παρακάτω... Αυτο ειναι εφικτό...;;

Το κύκλωμα:


Primary & secondary coil:

----------


## nikosp

Εδώ θα ήθελα να πω ότι η ισχύς σε watt δέν εξαρτάται μονο απο την διάμετρο του σύρματος αλλά απο την γενική κατασκευή του
Ετσι ότι και μεγαλύτερο σύρμα σε διάμετρο να βάλεις δέν θα έχεις περισσότερη ισχύ

----------


## geormpal

Άρα τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε..; Οχι για πολλά, αλλα αν χασει κατι λίγο απο το ignition coil και το κερδίσει στο AC προς ανόρθωση (ως εκει που επιτρέπουν οι μαγνήτες του βολαν) θα κάνουμε δουλειά..!
Υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει ή να εχει κάνει κατι αντίστοιχο..;
Υπάρχουν aftermarket, γι'αυτό και το ψάχνω τοσο...
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikosp

> Άρα τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε..; Οχι για πολλά, αλλα αν χασει κατι λίγο απο το ignition coil και το κερδίσει στο AC προς ανόρθωση (ως εκει που επιτρέπουν οι μαγνήτες του βολαν) θα κάνουμε δουλειά..!
> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει ή να εχει κάνει κατι αντίστοιχο..;
> Υπάρχουν aftermarket, γι'αυτό και το ψάχνω τοσο...
> Ευχαριστώ.



Εάν χάσει κάτι απο το πηνείο ανάφλεξης θα έχεις σπίθα ασθενική και άρα πρόβλημα απόδωσης
Αγόρασε κάτι έτοιμο που να είναι δοκιμασμένο

----------


## geormpal

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Μέτρησα τα πηνεία απο το μηχανάκι (ενώ δουλεύει) και το primary coil βγαζει ρελαντί 90-100vac και με λίγο γκαζι ξεφεύγει..
Το secondary coil, ρελαντί βγάζει καμια 20VAC και με μεσες στροφές φτάνει 35-40VAC. κόφτη 60VAC.
Σκέφτομαι να πάρω απο τα 20-60VAC με αυτή την παπαρίτσα https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Voltage-...53.m2749.l2649 που εχει over voltage protection..

Αν χρειαστεί να ρίξω λίγο τα volt εκει που θα πάρω, δηλαδή απο 20-60VAC να γίνουν 15-40VAC, τι πρέπει να κάνω;

Ολη η ιστορία, γίνεται για να πάρω (αν τα καταφέρω) ελάχιστο ρευμα της τάξης του 0,5Α!

----------


## gep58

Το πιο απλό είναι να αφαιρέσεις σπείρες από το τύλιγμα. Πόσες; Τόσες όσες.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Γεια σας παιδιά!
> Μέτρησα τα πηνεία απο το μηχανάκι (ενώ δουλεύει) και το primary coil βγαζει ρελαντί 90-100vac και με λίγο γκαζι ξεφεύγει..
> Το secondary coil, ρελαντί βγάζει καμια 20VAC και με μεσες στροφές φτάνει 35-40VAC. κόφτη 60VAC.
> Σκέφτομαι να πάρω απο τα 20-60VAC με αυτή την παπαρίτσα https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Voltage-...53.m2749.l2649 που εχει over voltage protection..
> Αν χρειαστεί να ρίξω λίγο τα volt εκει που θα πάρω, δηλαδή απο 20-60VAC να γίνουν 15-40VAC, τι πρέπει να κάνω;
> Ολη η ιστορία, γίνεται για να πάρω (αν τα καταφέρω) ελάχιστο ρευμα της τάξης του 0,5Α!



Αυτό το regulator που λες, μου φαίνεται λίγο οριακό, γιαυτό βρήκα ένα λιγότερο οριακό, που θα μπει μια "γέφυρα" μπροστά του αλλά μάλλον χωρίς σταθεροποίηση για τι τότε το βολτάζ θα ξαναφύγει ακόμα ψηλότερα. Ενδεικτικά στο δείχνω εσύ ψάχνεις κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-8v-55v...-/231769262129 
Το θέμα είναι ότι εσύ θα "κλέψεις" ρεύμα από ένα πηνίο και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα προκαλέσει αυτό. Τα 35 Watt που ζητάς δεν είναι λίγα και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα βρεις εύκολα ούτε στο υπάρχον πηνίο , ούτε σε επιπρόθετο που θα έβαζες. 
Επανέρχομαι σε παλιά κλασσική λύση όπου με μικρή ισχύ φορτίζεις μια μπαταρία τις ώρες που δεν καταναλώνεις αλλά και πάλι το να ζητάς 3Α από τα 12V μιας μπαταρίας δεν είναι μικρή υπόθεση. Ακόμα και τότε θες καλή μπαταρία. 
Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι ψάχνεις για ~13,6 Βολτ και όχι 12 (που απλά είναι μια ονομαστική τάση) που θα προκύψει μετά από μια πτώση της διαφοράς δυναμικού όταν θα υπάρξει κατανάλωση ή η τάση φόρτισης των 12 Βολτ. 
Δοκιμαστικά βάλε μια ανόρθωση και σταθεροποίηση (πυκνωτές) εκει που θα "κλέψεις" την τάση και βάλε κι μιά αντίσταση αρκετών Watt ως φορτίο και μέτρα τι Τάση και τι Αμπεράζ έχεις. Ξεκίνα με 100Ω και κατέβαινε τις τιμές μέχρι να δεις τι μπορείς να πάρεις με ασφάλεια. Μην πας με 4Ω κατευθείαν γιατί κινδυνεύεις να τα κάψεις όλα. Αυτό ισχύει και για τις δυό πιθανές λύσεις. 
Μετά κάνε και μια βόλτα με τη μηχανή να δεις αν όλα δουλεύουν σωστά ....

----------


## geormpal

> Αυτό το regulator που λες, μου φαίνεται λίγο οριακό, γιαυτό βρήκα ένα λιγότερο οριακό, που θα μπει μια "γέφυρα" μπροστά του αλλά μάλλον χωρίς σταθεροποίηση για τι τότε το βολτάζ θα ξαναφύγει ακόμα ψηλότερα. Ενδεικτικά στο δείχνω εσύ ψάχνεις κάτι ακόμα καλύτερο : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-8v-55v...-/231769262129 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι εσύ θα "κλέψεις" ρεύμα από ένα πηνίο και δεν ξέρουμε τι θα προκαλέσει αυτό. Τα 35 Watt που ζητάς δεν είναι λίγα και φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα βρεις εύκολα ούτε στο υπάρχον πηνίο , ούτε σε επιπρόθετο που θα έβαζες. 
> Επανέρχομαι σε παλιά κλασσική λύση όπου με μικρή ισχύ φορτίζεις μια μπαταρία τις ώρες που δεν καταναλώνεις αλλά και πάλι το να ζητάς 3Α από τα 12V μιας μπαταρίας δεν είναι μικρή υπόθεση. Ακόμα και τότε θες καλή μπαταρία. 
> Να θυμάσαι πάντα ότι ψάχνεις για ~13,6 Βολτ και όχι 12 (που απλά είναι μια ονομαστική τάση) που θα προκύψει μετά από μια πτώση της διαφοράς δυναμικού όταν θα υπάρξει κατανάλωση ή η τάση φόρτισης των 12 Βολτ. 
> Δοκιμαστικά βάλε μια ανόρθωση και σταθεροποίηση (πυκνωτές) εκει που θα "κλέψεις" την τάση και βάλε κι μιά αντίσταση αρκετών Watt ως φορτίο και μέτρα τι Τάση και τι Αμπεράζ έχεις. Ξεκίνα με 100Ω και κατέβαινε τις τιμές μέχρι να δεις τι μπορείς να πάρεις με ασφάλεια. Μην πας με 4Ω κατευθείαν γιατί κινδυνεύεις να τα κάψεις όλα. Αυτό ισχύει και για τις δυό πιθανές λύσεις. 
> Μετά κάνε και μια βόλτα με τη μηχανή να δεις αν όλα δουλεύουν σωστά ....



Δημήτρη, θέλω να πάρω 0,5Α το πολύ στα 12V (με πυκνωτή) ή 13,5 (για μπαταρία).
Η πηγή ειναι 20-60Vac.
Αν δοκιμάσω ενα απλό ανορθωτή απο παπί που εχω, λογικά θα πάθει κολούμπρα, ετσι δεν ειναι..;
Αν βάλω αυτη την κατασκευούλα εως τα 35Vac θα δουλεύει σωστά;

Εξήγησε το μου πιο αναλυτικά, γιατι οι γνώσεις μου δεν φτάνουν σε αυτό που με ευκολία περιγράφετε...   :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη, θέλω να πάρω 0,5Α το πολύ στα 12V (με πυκνωτή) ή 13,5 (για μπαταρία).
> Η πηγή ειναι 20-60Vac.
> Αν δοκιμάσω ενα απλό ανορθωτή απο παπί που εχω, λογικά θα πάθει κολούμπρα, ετσι δεν ειναι..;
> Αν βάλω αυτη την κατασκευούλα εως τα 35Vac θα δουλεύει σωστά;
> 
> Εξήγησε το μου πιο αναλυτικά, γιατι οι γνώσεις μου δεν φτάνουν σε αυτό που με ευκολία περιγράφετε...



Το ένα θέμα είναι το υψηλό επίπεδο εισόδου, το άλλο είναι από πού θα το κλεψεις και τι θα προκληθεί. Δοκίμασε του παπιου να δεις τι έξοδο θα πάρεις.... Λογικά αντέχει.

----------


## geormpal

> Το ένα θέμα είναι το υψηλό επίπεδο εισόδου, το άλλο είναι από πού θα το κλεψεις και τι θα προκληθεί. Δοκίμασε του παπιου να δεις τι έξοδο θα πάρεις.... Λογικά αντέχει.



Θα το δοκιμάσω! :OK:

----------


## geormpal

Γειά σας παιδιά!

Τελικά δεν δοκίμασα AC to DC που σας έλεγα (https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Voltage-...53.m2749.l2649), επειδή θέλω και κόρνα και το ψάχνω για να βάλω μπαταρία.. (Δημήτρη, οπως ο Πέτρος..)

Φίλος σε αντίστοιχο μηχανάκι που ήθελε μονο φώτα (χωρίς μπαταρία), εβαλε το συγκεκριμένο (που κάνω ποστ πιο πανω) και δουλεύουν ολα ρολόϊ!
2x5W led εμπρός και 2W led πίσω (= 12W). Δουλεύουν απο το ρελαντί μεχρι κοφτη χωρίς καμια αυξομοίωση!


Αυτό το έχουμε λοιπόν! 

Η ερώτηση μου ειναι:
Εχω φτιάξει μια απλή full bridge για ανόρθωση. (θυμίζω η πηγή ειναι απο 20VAC εως 55-58VAC)
Αν πιάσω μια τετοια παπαρίτσα:
1)https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-24V-6-6...f1Ug:rk:1:pf:0
2)https://www.ebay.com/itm/XY-L10A-Lit...torefresh=true

,θα καταφέρω να φορτίζω μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 1,3Α 12V;;

Κ άλλες ερωτήσεις: 
1) Θα το ρυθμίσω πχ στα 13,6V. Οταν  θα σβήνω το μηχανάκι και θα επανεκκινεί η πλακετίτσα, θα διατηρεί την ρύθμιση; 
2) Η αυξομοίωση της τασης εισόδου θα την εννοχλεί; 
3) Θέλω να βάλω μια απλή κόρνα που θα τραβάει 1,5Α (το πολύ για 1 sec φαντάζομαι - ποσο να κορνάρεις..). Αν παραμείνω στο δοκιμασμένο του φίλου πιο πάνω (στα 12V, χωρίς μπαταρία), θα μπορεί να δουλέψει η κόρνα με ενα μεγάλο πυκνωτή;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και sorry αν σας πρίζω!!!

----------


## nick1974

δε ξερω απο αναφλεξεις και πολλαπλασιαστες, αλλα η ισχυς ενος πηνιου εξαρταται απ τον πυρηνα κι οχι απ το συρμα.
Το συρμα πρεπει να χει ανοχη ωστε να αντεχει, αλλα και να μην αντεχει, μια χαρα μπορει να καει στα αμπερ που μπορει να δωσει ο πυρηνας  :Tongue2:  αλλα το αντιθετο ΔΕΝ γινεται (αν δε δινει ο πυρηνας δε πα να βαλεις και τις γραμμες του τρενου για συρμα? δε θα παρεις ουτε νανοαμπερ πανω)

----------


## geormpal

> δε ξερω απο αναφλεξεις και πολλαπλασιαστες, αλλα η ισχυς ενος πηνιου εξαρταται απ τον πυρηνα κι οχι απ το συρμα.
> Το συρμα πρεπει να χει ανοχη ωστε να αντεχει, αλλα και να μην αντεχει, μια χαρα μπορει να καει στα αμπερ που μπορει να δωσει ο πυρηνας  αλλα το αντιθετο ΔΕΝ γινεται (αν δε δινει ο πυρηνας δε πα να βαλεις και τις γραμμες του τρενου για συρμα? δε θα παρεις ουτε νανοαμπερ πανω)



Δεν διαφωνώ! Αλλο ρώτησα όμως...  :Confused1:

----------


## nick1974

ε ναι, και σου απαντησα: ενα πηνιο μπορει να αποδοσει μεχρι να ερθει ο πυρηνας σε κορο (οκ, πρακτικα εννωειται  πιο κατω).
Το συρμα πρεπει να χει διατομη για να μη ζεσταινεται και να μην καει, οχι για να δωσει αμπερ.
Αν ο πυρηνας μπορει να δωσει καποια ισχυ, τη δινει και τωρα ασχετα με το συρμα.

----------


## geormpal

> ε ναι, και σου απαντησα: ενα πηνιο μπορει να αποδοσει μεχρι να ερθει ο πυρηνας σε κορο (οκ, πρακτικα εννωειται  πιο κατω).
> Το συρμα πρεπει να χει διατομη για να μη ζεσταινεται και να μην καει, οχι για να δωσει αμπερ.
> Αν ο πυρηνας μπορει να δωσει καποια ισχυ, τη δινει και τωρα ασχετα με το συρμα.



Αν θες να με βοηθήσεις, διάβασε απο την αρχή το topic..  :OK:

----------


## geormpal

Γειά σας παιδιά!

Τελικά δεν δοκίμασα AC to DC που σας έλεγα (https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Voltage-...53.m2749.l2649), επειδή θέλω και κόρνα και το ψάχνω για να βάλω μπαταρία.. (Δημήτρη, οπως ο Πέτρος..)

Φίλος σε αντίστοιχο μηχανάκι που ήθελε μονο φώτα (χωρίς μπαταρία), εβαλε  το συγκεκριμένο (που κάνω ποστ πιο πανω) και δουλεύουν ολα ρολόϊ!
2x5W led εμπρός και 2W led πίσω (= 12W). Δουλεύουν απο το ρελαντί μεχρι κοφτη χωρίς καμια αυξομοίωση!


Αυτό το έχουμε λοιπόν! 

.....
Η ερώτηση μου ειναι:
Εχω φτιάξει μια απλή full bridge για ανόρθωση. (θυμίζω η πηγή ειναι απο 20VAC εως 55-58VAC)
Αν πιάσω μια τετοια παπαρίτσα:
1)https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-24V-6-6...f1Ug:rk:1:pf:0
2)https://www.ebay.com/itm/XY-L10A-Lit...torefresh=true

,θα καταφέρω να φορτίζω μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 1,3Α 12V;;

Κ άλλες ερωτήσεις: 
1) Θα το ρυθμίσω πχ στα 13,6V. Οταν  θα σβήνω το μηχανάκι και θα επανεκκινεί η πλακετίτσα, θα διατηρεί την ρύθμιση; 
2) Η αυξομοίωση της τασης εισόδου θα την εννοχλεί; 
3) Θέλω να βάλω μια απλή κόρνα που θα τραβάει 1,5Α (το πολύ για 1 sec  φαντάζομαι - ποσο να κορνάρεις..). Αν παραμείνω στο δοκιμασμένο του  φίλου πιο πάνω (στα 12V, χωρίς μπαταρία), θα μπορεί να δουλέψει η κόρνα  με ενα μεγάλο πυκνωτή;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ και sorry αν σας πρίζω!!!

----------


## nick1974

> Αν θες να με βοηθήσεις, διάβασε απο την αρχή το topic..




το αρχικο σου μυνημα το διαβασα, και σου απαντησα οτι ΔΕΝ θα παρεις παραπανω ρευμα απλα επειδη θα βαλεις χοντρα συρματα (εφ οσον φυσικα κρατησεις την ιδια ταση).
Τωρα αν ρωτουσες κατι αλλο δε το καταλαβα.

----------


## lepouras

> το αρχικο σου μυνημα το διαβασα, και σου απαντησα οτι ΔΕΝ θα παρεις παραπανω ρευμα απλα επειδη θα βαλεις χοντρα συρματα (εφ οσον φυσικα κρατησεις την ιδια ταση).
> Τωρα αν ρωτουσες κατι αλλο δε το καταλαβα.



το πρώτο μήνυμα ήταν 10/06 οπότε φτάσαμε σήμερα να ρωτά στο #14 το 





> Γειά σας παιδιά!
> 
> Τελικά δεν δοκίμασα AC to DC που σας έλεγα (https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-Voltage-...53.m2749.l2649), επειδή θέλω και κόρνα και το ψάχνω για να βάλω μπαταρία.. (Δημήτρη, οπως ο Πέτρος..)
> 
> Φίλος σε αντίστοιχο μηχανάκι που ήθελε μονο φώτα (χωρίς μπαταρία), εβαλε   το συγκεκριμένο (που κάνω ποστ πιο πανω) και δουλεύουν ολα ρολόϊ!
> 2x5W led εμπρός και 2W led πίσω (= 12W). Δουλεύουν απο το ρελαντί μεχρι κοφτη χωρίς καμια αυξομοίωση!
> 
> 
> Αυτό το έχουμε λοιπόν! 
> ...



οπότε ναι κάτι έχασες.

 :Smile:

----------

nick1974 (30-10-18)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> .......
> Η ερώτηση μου ειναι:
> Εχω φτιάξει μια απλή full bridge για ανόρθωση. (θυμίζω η πηγή ειναι απο 20VAC εως 55-58VAC)
> Αν πιάσω μια τετοια παπαρίτσα:
> 1)https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-24V-6-6...f1Ug:rk:1:pf:0
> 2)https://www.ebay.com/itm/XY-L10A-Lit...torefresh=true
> 
> ,θα καταφέρω να φορτίζω μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 1,3Α 12V;;
> 
> ...



Δυστυχώς αυτά τα πραγματάκια θέλουν δοκιμή. Θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις με το πρώτο που λες, έτσι κι αλλιώς φθηνό είναι. Βάλε και μια ισχυρή δίοδο (ή συστοιχία μικρότερων) Ζενερ στα 55- 60 Βολτ ανάμεσα στη γέφυρα σου και σε αυτό το module και δες τι ακριβώς γίνετε στην πράξη. 
Θύμησέ μου από που είπες θα παίρνεις αυτά τα 20- 58 AC Volt ;;;; Έλεγξες πόσα Αμπέρ βγάζει σε εκείνο το σημείο ;;;; 
Την τάση θα την ρυθμίζεις στα 13,6 -13,8 για να φορτίσεις μια 12 V τουλάχιστον....

----------


## Ste7ios

Η τάση φόρτισης στις μπαταρίες εκκίνησης AGM (SLI) πρέπει να είναι στα 14,4V ιδανικά, έως 14,7V. Με μικρότερη τάση θα έχεις έντονο πρόβλημα με τη θειίκωση και πολύ αργή φόρτιση.

Αν μάλιστα βάλεις λιθίου (LiFePO4) τότε θες οπωσδήποτε 14,4V.

----------


## geormpal

Αν εβαζα αυτο που το εβαλε οπως ειπα φίλος σε αντίστοιχο motocross YZ και "εκλεψε" 12W χωρίς πρόβλημα απο το πηνείο της ecu (οχι της αναφλεξης), πως θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω μια κόρνα; (κόρνα = 1,5Α για 1/2sec) 
Ενας πυκνωτής 22000μf θα εκανε δουλειά; 

Δημήτρη, ειναι 4 πηνεία ανα 2 ζεύγη. Το πρώτο ζεύγος δίνει 100-300VAC για ανάφλεξη. Το δεύτερο 20-60VAC για τις ανάγκες της ηλεκτρονικής. Θέλω να πάρω εως 10W απο το 2ο.. (Η αυξομοίωση ειναι ανάλογα με τις στροφές του κινητήρα.)

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :OK:

----------


## mtzag

Εχω διαφορα 3phase AC brushless servo motors σε ισχυ απο 1kw εως 4kw και ειναι για ταση 600V
γινετε να αλλαξω τα τυλιγματα τους και να τα κανω 230V AC ?
Ο λογος που θελω να τα κανω σε χαμηλοτερη ταση ειναι γιατι για χαμηλοτερη ταση εχω drivers.
Κανει καποιος στην ελλαδα τετοια δουλεια και αν ποσο περιπου θελει για ενα servo 2kw ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν εβαζα αυτο που το εβαλε οπως ειπα φίλος σε αντίστοιχο motocross YZ και "εκλεψε" 12W χωρίς πρόβλημα απο το πηνείο της ecu (οχι της αναφλεξης), πως θα μπορούσα να δουλέψω μια κόρνα; (κόρνα = 1,5Α για 1/2sec) ...........Το δεύτερο 20-60VAC για τις ανάγκες της ηλεκτρονικής. Θέλω να πάρω εως 10W απο το 2ο.. (Η αυξομοίωση ειναι ανάλογα με τις στροφές του κινητήρα.)
> 
> Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!



Ειπες νωρίτερα ότι έχεις φτιάξει γέφυρα, ωραία, σύνδεσέ την στο πηνίο βάλε παράλληλα και μια Ζένερ και μετά τον πυκνωτή που έχεις και στο τέλος μια αντίσταση 100Ω περιπου και μέτρα τι τάση και πόσα Αμπερ βγάζει το πράμα πάνω σε αυτή την αντίσταση !!!!

----------


## selectronic

Αν βάλει μία σκέτη Zener παράλληλα σε πηγή θα καεί αμέσως!
Εκτός και αν η αντίσταση σε σειρά πρώτα "εννοείτε", δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρεις καν...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αν βάλει μία σκέτη Zener παράλληλα σε πηγή θα καεί αμέσως!
> Εκτός και αν η αντίσταση σε σειρά πρώτα "εννοείτε", δεν χρειάζεται να το αναφέρεις καν...



Ναι έχεις δίκιο, αλλά πρέπει να τα λέμε πάλι όλα από την αρχή .... και ισχύος (ή συστοιχία) η Ζένερ και κάποια βαττική αντίσταση μπροστά .... Πρέπει όμως από κάπου να αρχίσει να κάνει δοκιμές και αν καεί η Ζένερ θα σημαίνει ότι έχει πολλά Βαττ ....

----------


## selectronic

Η σταθεροποίηση με Zener και αντίσταση σε σειρά δεν είναι σαν να έχεις πχ ένα 7812, με την Ζένερ *τραβάς πάντα ένα σταθερό ρεύμα από την πηγή σου, έστω κι αν το φορτίο (μετά την Ζένερ) είναι μηδέν*. Αυτό το ρεύμα είναι που θα πρέπει να αντέχει η Ζένερ (πόσα Watt) και λόγο της λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος _κάπως σαν διαιρέτης_, το ρεύμα είναι το μέγιστο πάνω στη Zener όταν το φορτίο στην έξοδο είναι μηδέν και λιγοστεύει όσο το φορτίο αυξάνεται.
Η αντίσταση σε σειρά έχει πάντα σταθερό φορτίο, εκτός βέβαια αν πας να τραβήξεις παραπάνω από το μέγιστο (για το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί το κύκλωμα), πχ σε βραχυκύκλωμα, οπότε αν έχεις υπολογίσει την αντίσταση σωστά (Watt) δεν θα έχει ποτέ θέμα αν δεν ξεπεράσεις το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ρεύμα. Πάντως θα μετατρέπει συνεχώς ρεύμα σε θερμότητα, όπως και η Ζένερ...

_Ίσως_ θα μπορούσε να μπει μία Ζένερ με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο, σε σειρά με το φορτίο/πηγή, αλλά δεν έχω την εμπειρία για να προτείνω τέτοια λύση.

Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να ανορθωθεί η τάση AC και να μπει ένα DC/DC που να την σταθεροποιεί στα πχ 12V. Αυτή είναι η λύση που ρωτάει ο Γιώργος αν θα παίξει, αλλά με τα στοιχεία που δίνει (μέγιστη τάση AC 58V => *πάνω από 80VDC*) θα καεί το "60V maximum input" module... Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιο που να αντέχει 100V ή να μπει ένα pre-regulator πριν από το 60Vmax.


*edit:*

Θα μπορούσες να δοκιμάσεις κάτι τέτοιο (σκέτο step-down) για να δεις αν βγάζει σταθερή τάση στην έξοδο και αν δουλεύει "από ρελαντί μέχρι κόφτη":
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-Step-...lf0t:rk:1:pf:0
https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-30-10...waNY:rk:3:pf:0

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Η σταθεροποίηση με Zener και αντίσταση σε σειρά δεν είναι σαν να έχεις πχ ένα 7812, με την Ζένερ *τραβάς πάντα ένα σταθερό ρεύμα από την πηγή σου, έστω κι αν το φορτίο (μετά την Ζένερ) είναι μηδέν*. Αυτό το ρεύμα είναι που θα πρέπει να αντέχει η Ζένερ (πόσα Watt) και λόγο της λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος _κάπως σαν διαιρέτης_, το ρεύμα είναι το μέγιστο πάνω στη Zener όταν το φορτίο στην έξοδο είναι μηδέν και λιγοστεύει όσο το φορτίο αυξάνεται.
> Η αντίσταση σε σειρά έχει πάντα σταθερό φορτίο, εκτός βέβαια αν πας να τραβήξεις παραπάνω από το μέγιστο (για το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί το κύκλωμα), πχ σε βραχυκύκλωμα, οπότε αν έχεις υπολογίσει την αντίσταση σωστά (Watt) δεν θα έχει ποτέ θέμα αν δεν ξεπεράσεις το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ρεύμα. Πάντως θα μετατρέπει συνεχώς ρεύμα σε θερμότητα, όπως και η Ζένερ...
> 
> _Ίσως_ θα μπορούσε να μπει μία Ζένερ με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο, σε σειρά με το φορτίο/πηγή, αλλά δεν έχω την εμπειρία για να προτείνω τέτοια λύση.
> 
> Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να ανορθωθεί η τάση AC και να μπει ένα DC/DC που να την σταθεροποιεί στα πχ 12V. Αυτή είναι η λύση που ρωτάει ο Γιώργος αν θα παίξει, αλλά με τα στοιχεία που δίνει (μέγιστη τάση AC 58V => *πάνω από 80VDC*) θα καεί το "60V maximum input" module... Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιο που να αντέχει 100V ή να μπει ένα pre-regulator πριν από το 60Vmax.



Την Ζενερ την συζητάω με μια μεγάλη τιμή τάσης να μπορεί να κόψει κάποια spikes λόγω του άστατου ρυθμού περιστροφής του κινητήρα. Το θέμα ειχε συζητηθεί σε παλιότερο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

----------


## selectronic

> Την Ζενερ την συζητάω με μια μεγάλη τιμή τάσης να μπορεί να κόψει κάποια spikes λόγω του άστατου ρυθμού περιστροφής του κινητήρα. Το θέμα ειχε συζητηθεί σε παλιότερο αντίστοιχο θέμα.



OK τότε, νόμιζα ότι πρότεινες να κατεβάσει την τάση στα 12V με την Ζένερ  :Smile:

----------


## tsimpidas

το πηνίο το έχει φτιάξει ??

τι αμπερ βγάζει το έχει μετρήσει ?? ηθελε 35 βαττ έξτρα..... ας βάλει μια λάμπα 70 βαττ να δούμε τι έφτιαξε και μετά να 
ψάχνουμε τι dummy load ή άλλου τρόπου σταθεροποιηση θα χρειαστεί,,

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> το πηνίο το έχει φτιάξει ??
> 
> τι αμπερ βγάζει το έχει μετρήσει ?? ηθελε 35 βαττ έξτρα..... ας βάλει μια λάμπα 70 βαττ να δούμε τι έφτιαξε και μετά να 
> ψάχνουμε τι dummy load ή άλλου τρόπου σταθεροποιηση θα χρειαστεί,,



Α, μπράβο μαζι συζητούσαμε ενα τετοιο θεμα

----------


## geormpal

> το πηνίο το έχει φτιάξει ??
> 
> τι αμπερ βγάζει το έχει μετρήσει ?? ηθελε 35 βαττ έξτρα..... ας βάλει μια λάμπα 70 βαττ να δούμε τι έφτιαξε και μετά να 
> ψάχνουμε τι dummy load ή άλλου τρόπου σταθεροποιηση θα χρειαστεί,,



Φίλε το πηνείο ειναι stock. Αν το κάψω, θα το κάνω περιέλιξη και ειδομεν τι θα πάρω! Τα 35W που ειχα γράψει αρχικά τα ξεχνάμε απο αποψη χώρου και μαγνητικού πεδίου βολάν / πηνιόπλακας.

Ούτε φωτα θελω.. Το δοκίμασε αλλος και το το πετυχε με αυτα τα ελλάχιστα 10W (0.8A).

Αν γίνεται, πριν τα κάψω και ξεκινήσουμε το τοπικ απ'την αρχή με πιο μεγάλο βολάν και πηνιόπλακα, ηθελα να βάλω μια κόρνα που ειναι απαραίτητη για αυτό που κάνω..

Μπορω με αυτα τα 10W να φορτίζω ενα πυκνωτή και οταν χρειάζεται να κορνάρω για μισό δευτερόλεπτο (1,5Α)...;

Οσο θα φορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής, θα ρίχνει το κύκλωμα;

Με αυτό *εδώ* πάντα....

Ευχαριστώ πολύ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!

----------


## geormpal

> Η σταθεροποίηση με Zener και αντίσταση σε σειρά δεν είναι σαν να έχεις πχ ένα 7812, με την Ζένερ *τραβάς πάντα ένα σταθερό ρεύμα από την πηγή σου, έστω κι αν το φορτίο (μετά την Ζένερ) είναι μηδέν*. Αυτό το ρεύμα είναι που θα πρέπει να αντέχει η Ζένερ (πόσα Watt) και λόγο της λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος _κάπως σαν διαιρέτης_, το ρεύμα είναι το μέγιστο πάνω στη Zener όταν το φορτίο στην έξοδο είναι μηδέν και λιγοστεύει όσο το φορτίο αυξάνεται.
> Η αντίσταση σε σειρά έχει πάντα σταθερό φορτίο, εκτός βέβαια αν πας να τραβήξεις παραπάνω από το μέγιστο (για το οποίο έχει σχεδιαστεί το κύκλωμα), πχ σε βραχυκύκλωμα, οπότε αν έχεις υπολογίσει την αντίσταση σωστά (Watt) δεν θα έχει ποτέ θέμα αν δεν ξεπεράσεις το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ρεύμα. Πάντως θα μετατρέπει συνεχώς ρεύμα σε θερμότητα, όπως και η Ζένερ...
> 
> _Ίσως_ θα μπορούσε να μπει μία Ζένερ με ανορθόδοξο τρόπο, σε σειρά με το φορτίο/πηγή, αλλά δεν έχω την εμπειρία για να προτείνω τέτοια λύση.
> 
> Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να ανορθωθεί η τάση AC και να μπει ένα DC/DC που να την σταθεροποιεί στα πχ 12V. Αυτή είναι η λύση που ρωτάει ο Γιώργος αν θα παίξει, αλλά με τα στοιχεία που δίνει (μέγιστη τάση AC 58V => *πάνω από 80VDC*) θα καεί το "60V maximum input" module... Πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιο που να αντέχει 100V ή να μπει ένα pre-regulator πριν από το 60Vmax.
> 
> 
> *edit:*
> ...



Γιάννη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για *αυτό* - νομίζω οτι θα βοηθήσει σε συνδυασμό με ενα boardάκι - φορτιστή που σκέφτομαι..    :OK:

----------


## selectronic

> Μπορω με αυτα τα 10W να φορτίζω ενα πυκνωτή και οταν χρειάζεται να κορνάρω για μισό δευτερόλεπτο (1,5Α)...;
> Οσο θα φορτίζεται ο πυκνωτής, θα ρίχνει το κύκλωμα;



Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η κόρνα είναι πολύ ενεργοβόρα για τροφοδοσία από πυκνωτή:
Η κόρνα τραβάει 1.5Α στα 12V, άρα 18W και 18W για 1sec είναι *18 Joules*. Το ποσό της ενέργειας είναι μεγάλο για "ένα πυκνωτάκι", αφού ένας πυκνωτής 10.000μF φορτισμένος στα 12V έχει ενέργεια μόλις 720mJ...
Για 18J που χρειάζεσαι εσύ θα χρειαστεί (για 12V) πυκνωτής πιο μεγάλος από το πιστόνι στο μηχανάκι (πχ κάτι 1-2 Farad που πουλάνε για χρήση με ενισχυτές) :/

Όσο για το θέμα του πυκνωτή που συμπεριφέρεται σαν βραχυκύκλωμα όταν είναι άδειος, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μία αντίσταση σε σειρά στην τροφοδοσία του ώστε να περιορίζεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα και της φόρτισης του  πυκνωτή (αλλά και τον χρόνο φόρτισης βέβαια) αλλά και του ρεύματος από την πηγή. Αν δεν βάλεις καμία αντίσταση, τότε το ρεύμα που θα τραβάς με την κόρνα θα πρέπει να το δώσει το δυναμό! Αναλόγως του πόσο συχνά θα πατάς την κόρνα μπορείς να βάλεις και την κατάλληλη αντίσταση, πχ μία 100Ω/5W.

Αν έχεις πυκνωτές στην σαβούρα σου και την κόρνα, μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμές και να δεις αν με μερικούς μεγάλους πυκνωτές ακούγεται η κόρνα για έστω κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου και αν αυτό σου αρκεί...





> Με αυτό *εδώ* πάντα....



Ισχύει αυτό που είπα στο #29, το module από το eBay που βάζεις γράψει "AC input 16-35V" και εσύ έχεις μετρήσει 60V άρα σχεδόν τα διπλάσια από ότι αντέχει...





> Γιάννη, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για *αυτό* - νομίζω οτι θα βοηθήσει σε συνδυασμό με ενα boardάκι - φορτιστή που σκέφτομαι..



Μην τους εμπιστεύεσαι και πολύ όμως του Κινέζους, κοίτα τι τάση είναι οι πυκνωτές πριν το ενώσεις και επίσης έχε στο μυαλό σου ότι τα νούμερα που δίνουν οι Κινέζοι είναι πάντα κάπως "αισιόδοξα"...  :Wink:

----------


## geormpal

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η κόρνα είναι πολύ ενεργοβόρα για τροφοδοσία από πυκνωτή:
> Η κόρνα τραβάει 1.5Α στα 12V, άρα 18W και 18W για 1sec είναι *18 Joules*. Το ποσό της ενέργειας είναι μεγάλο για "ένα πυκνωτάκι", αφού ένας πυκνωτής 10.000μF φορτισμένος στα 12V έχει ενέργεια μόλις 720mJ...
> Για 18J που χρειάζεσαι εσύ θα χρειαστεί (για 12V) πυκνωτής πιο μεγάλος από το πιστόνι στο μηχανάκι (πχ κάτι 1-2 Farad που πουλάνε για χρήση με ενισχυτές) :/
> 
> Όσο για το θέμα του πυκνωτή που συμπεριφέρεται σαν βραχυκύκλωμα όταν είναι άδειος, θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μία αντίσταση σε σειρά στην τροφοδοσία του ώστε να περιορίζεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα και της φόρτισης του  πυκνωτή (αλλά και τον χρόνο φόρτισης βέβαια) αλλά και του ρεύματος από την πηγή. Αν δεν βάλεις καμία αντίσταση, τότε το ρεύμα που θα τραβάς με την κόρνα θα πρέπει να το δώσει το δυναμό! Αναλόγως του πόσο συχνά θα πατάς την κόρνα μπορείς να βάλεις και την κατάλληλη αντίσταση, πχ μία 100Ω/5W.
> 
> Αν έχεις πυκνωτές στην σαβούρα σου και την κόρνα, μπορείς να κάνεις δοκιμές και να δεις αν με μερικούς μεγάλους πυκνωτές ακούγεται η κόρνα για έστω κλάσμα του δευτερολέπτου και αν αυτό σου αρκεί...
> 
> 
> ...



Τωρα μου απάντησες σε ολα οσα σκεφτόμουν και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Εχω στην σαβούρα μου μεγάλους πυκνωτες (πχ 25-36V 22000μf,κλπ) και θα το δοκιμάσω απο περιέργεια να δω τι κάνει. Αυτο με την αντίσταση δεν το ήξερα και με εβγαλε απο προβληματισμούς..!
(Γιατι φανταζόμουν κ 'γω οτι οσο αποτομα πάρω το ρευμα απο τον πυκνωτή, τοσο αποτομα θα τραβήξει απο τα πηνεία.. , κλπ)

Αλλιώς θα πάρω μια ηλεκτρική κορνα ποδηλάτου με μπαταρία...  :Laugh: 

Δεν ήθελα μωρε μπαταρία για να μην την παρακολουθώ και εχω το νου μου εκει (φορτωσε, ξεφόρτωσε, κλπ) - αν και πρέπει να πω οτι στου αδερφού μου που το εφτιαξε ο Δημήτρης (@ΜαστροΤζεπέτο) δουλεύει αψεγάδιαστα...   

Ευχαριστώ για ολα!!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Α, μπράβο μαζι συζητούσαμε ενα τετοιο θεμα



Nαι,, και τα έτοιμα τετειου τυπου= https://www.rmstator.com/en_ww/produ...7-2009-rm30336

με dummy load δουλευουν με ζενερ και triac.

----------


## selectronic

> φανταζόμουν κ 'γω οτι οσο αποτομα πάρω το ρευμα απο τον πυκνωτή, τοσο αποτομα θα τραβήξει απο τα πηνεία.. , κλπ



Ακριβώς.

Πάντως δεν χρειάζεσαι σώνει και καλά μπαταρία αν θες μόνο κόρνα, εκτός και αν πας πάλι στα 30W με φώτα κτλ. *Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι να αλλάξεις τα πηνία*...
Πάντως πρόσεχε με την αντίσταση, κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου και πάρε τις αποφάσεις σου γιατί θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς: είτε η αντίσταση θα είναι λογικά watt αλλά θα θέλει μία ώρα να ξαναγεμίσει ο πυκνωτής, ή θα θες αντίσταση βαρβάτη (και παραπάνω ισχύ από το πηνίο!) για να φορτίζει πιο γρήγορα, ή θα βάλεις έναν 2 Farad (144J στα 12V) που θα κρατάς φορτισμένο πάνω από το ας πούμε 70% πάντα.

Ίσως θα μπορούσες να βάλεις ένα 7812 σε συνδεσμολογία περιοριστή ρεύματος, που έχει και προστασία από υπερθέρμανση και βραχυκύκλωμα.

Όλα αυτά αφού έχεις κατεβάσει την τάση σε πιο λογικά επίπεδα με έναν DC/DC έτσι!





> Nαι,, και τα έτοιμα τετειου τυπου= https://www.rmstator.com/en_ww/produ...7-2009-rm30336
> 
> με dummy load δουλευουν με ζενερ και triac.



Αυτό είναι το πρώτο βήμα στο να γίνει η δουλειά σωστά, να μπουν τα σωστά πηνία, ο "ανορθωτής" (που είναι και σταθεροποιητής) ο δικός του, και μετά μπαταρία και τέλος.

Το "dummy load" δεν το κατάλαβα...

----------


## selectronic

> ...πρέπει να πω οτι στου αδερφού μου που το εφτιαξε ο Δημήτρης (@ΜαστροΤζεπέτο) δουλεύει αψεγάδιαστα...



Σε αυτό τι DC/DC βάλατε, αυτό που έβαλες link στο #34? Το μηχανάκι είναι ίδιο, πάλι βγάζει μέγιστη τάση 60V AC?
Αν ναι πως δεν έχει καεί, αντέχει τα διπλάσια βολτ στην είσοδο και παίζει μια χαρά, έχει βάλει τον διακόπτη για τα φώτα στην είσοδο του DC/DC οπότε με φώτα off είναι εκτός κι αυτό και με φώτα αναμμένα δεν γκαζώνει πάνω από το μισό, ή κάτι άλλο που δεν σκέφτομαι?

Αφού υπάρχει λύση που έχει δοκιμαστεί και δουλεύει "αψεγάδιαστα", γιατί ψάχνεις για κάτι άλλο? Κάνε το ίδιο που είναι και δοκιμασμένο στην πράξη!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ακριβώς............
> 
> Το "dummy load" δεν το κατάλαβα...



Θα μετρήσει μία τάση και μια ένταση υπό φορτίο ....

----------


## geormpal

> Σε αυτό τι DC/DC βάλατε, αυτό που έβαλες link στο #34? Το μηχανάκι είναι ίδιο, πάλι βγάζει μέγιστη τάση 60V AC?
> Αν ναι πως δεν έχει καεί, αντέχει τα διπλάσια βολτ στην είσοδο και παίζει μια χαρά, έχει βάλει τον διακόπτη για τα φώτα στην είσοδο του DC/DC οπότε με φώτα off είναι εκτός κι αυτό και με φώτα αναμμένα δεν γκαζώνει πάνω από το μισό, ή κάτι άλλο που δεν σκέφτομαι?
> 
> Αφού υπάρχει λύση που έχει δοκιμαστεί και δουλεύει "αψεγάδιαστα", γιατί ψάχνεις για κάτι άλλο? Κάνε το ίδιο που είναι και δοκιμασμένο στην πράξη!



Εντελώς διαφορετική περίπτωση.. εκ του αποτελέσματος ίδια!

Ο αδερφός μου εκανε εξτρα περιέλιξη, εβγαλε ελάχιστο ρευμα (κατι mA) που φορτίζουν-συντηρούν μια μπαταρία που θα δουλέψει ενα βεντιλατερ σε περίπτωση εκτακτης ανάγκης.. (σε καμια ποτοκιά, Καλοκαίρι, που ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία...)

Αυτο το AC to DC δούλεψε σε ΥΖ125 1994. Eμένα ειναι ΥΖ250 1999.. Με το αλλο το step down που μου έστειλες θα δούλευε πιστεύω κ σε μενα (εννοείται με ανόρθωση σε DC και πυκνωτή ή μπαταρία)..

----------


## selectronic

> Θα μετρήσει μία τάση και μια ένταση υπό φορτίο ....



Η όλη πρόταση είναι "*με dummy load δουλεύουν* με ζένερ και triac", ποια δουλεύουν με dummy load, οι ανορθωτές των μηχανών που έβαλε στο link?
Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα...





> Nαι,, και τα έτοιμα τετειου τυπου= https://www.rmstator.com/en_ww/produ...7-2009-rm30336
> 
> με dummy load δουλευουν με ζενερ και triac.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Η όλη πρόταση είναι "*με dummy load δουλεύουν* με ζένερ και triac", ποια δουλεύουν με dummy load, οι ανορθωτές των μηχανών που έβαλε στο link?
> Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα...



Του ζητάω μια πρώτη δοκιμή με κάποια αντίσταση για να δούμε το ύψος της τάσης και σε ποια ένταση προκύπτει αυτό για να δούμε το συνολικό βατταζ της ιστορίας αυτής .....

----------


## geormpal

Ερχεται και το βίντεο του ήχου...  :Wink:

----------


## geormpal

https://youtu.be/me1Wqg4226Y

----------


## selectronic

Δεν είναι κι άσχημο, και με δύο πυκνωτές παράλληλα θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο το αποτέλεσμα!
Βάλε και μία αντίσταση σε σειρά τώρα και έχεις εξομοιώσει το πραγματικό κύκλωμα  :Wink:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> https://youtu.be/me1Wqg4226Y



Καταρχήν ο πυκνωτής είναι μια μικρή μπαταρία που αποφορτίζει σχεδόν εντελώς. Η μπαταρία είναι ένας τεράστιος πυκνωτής που μπορεί να φορτίζει με πιο αργό ρυθμό αλλά και να αποφορτίζει σε επίσης αργό ρυθμό εντός κάποιων άλλων ορίων. Αν αρχίσεις να παραλληλίζεις πυκνωτές τότε πάρε μια μπαταρία να τελειώνεις ....

----------


## selectronic

Πιστεύω ότι έχει θέμα χώρου, αφού το μηχανάκι είναι αγωνιστικό και δεν έχει όχι μόνο φώτα και κόρνα αλλά ούτε μπαταρία!
Δύο (ή και ένας αν έμεινε ικανοποιημένος με το αποτέλεσμα) τέτοιοι πυκνωτές (και το DC/DC κτλ) είναι πολύ μικρότεροι από μπαταρία και τα σχετικά, αλλά αναμφίβολα η καλύτερη λύση όπως είπα και στο #39 είναι να μπει όλο το σετ πηνία-ανορθωτής-μπαταρία από αντίστοιχο μηχανάκι.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Πιστεύω ότι έχει θέμα χώρου, αφού το μηχανάκι είναι αγωνιστικό και δεν έχει όχι μόνο φώτα και κόρνα αλλά ούτε μπαταρία!
> Δύο (ή και ένας αν έμεινε ικανοποιημένος με το αποτέλεσμα) τέτοιοι πυκνωτές (και το DC/DC κτλ) είναι πολύ μικρότεροι από μπαταρία και τα σχετικά, αλλά αναμφίβολα η καλύτερη λύση όπως είπα και στο #39 είναι να μπει όλο το σετ πηνία-ανορθωτής-μπαταρία από αντίστοιχο μηχανάκι.



Αυτό το έχει εξηγήσει νομίζω ο Γιώργος αρχικά, ότι το να βάλει 250€ για πηνία απο το άλλο μοντέλο που επίσημα βγαίνει, προτιμά να κάνει κάτι μόνος του με μια απλή διάταξη ... Ο εγωισμός της ιδιοκατασκευης είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση ....

----------


## tsimpidas

> Η όλη πρόταση είναι "*με dummy load δουλεύουν* με ζένερ και triac", ποια δουλεύουν με dummy load, οι ανορθωτές των μηχανών που έβαλε στο link?
> Αυτό δεν κατάλαβα...



οι ανορθωτές-σταθεροποιητες των μηχανών δεν κάνουν σταθεροποιηση μεσω διακοπής της τάσης αλλά μεσω αντιστασης που ειναι συνδεδεμένη με την ψυκτρα των σταθεροποιητων και ουσιαστικα βραχικυκλωνουν τάσεις μεγαλύτερες των 15 βολτ,, 

ενα σχετικο σχεδιο=

moped-army-7fe1b7111fa39aec2540f71732f6321f.jpg

η ζενερ ελενχει τα triac και ο αγωγός μεταξυ των triac και της γεφυρας ειναι ουσιαστικα ενα dummy load συνδεδεμένο με την ψήκτρα του σταθεροποιητη.


στο σχεδιο φενεται επισεις γιατι δουλεύουν τα φωτα χωρις μπαταρία και γιατι καιγονται χωρις σταθεροποιηση.

----------

selectronic (05-11-18)

----------


## Ste7ios

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line...unt_regulators

Και εγώ έχω μια απορία γιατί προτιμάται αυτή η σχεδίαση (shunt) και όχι ή series που έχει καλύτερη απόδοση πέρα απο το οικονομικό αλλά καλύτερα να ανοιχθεί νέο θέμα...

----------


## tsimpidas

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line...unt_regulators
> 
> Και εγώ έχω μια απορία γιατί προτιμάται αυτή η σχεδίαση (shunt) και όχι ή series που έχει καλύτερη απόδοση πέρα απο το οικονομικό αλλά καλύτερα να ανοιχθεί νέο θέμα...




δεν ειναι θεμα οικονομικό αλλα πρακτικό,, το πηνίο-βολάν της μηχανής βγάζει στα ''τέρματα'' 90-120 βολτ και με την shunt λυση παραμενει στα 15 βολτ,,,, η θερμότητα που προκαλούν τα βαττ ειναι διαχειρησιμη στα 15 βολτ και εξοπραγματικη στα 100 βολτ.

αν ως παραδειγμα εχουμε ενα πηνιο δυναμικης 3 αμπερ τοτε εχουμε 45 βαττ στα 15 βολτ και 300 βαττ στα 100 βολτ,,, 

με την shunt επιλογη εχουμε το συν της μικροτερης θερμοκρασιας στα εξαρτηματα και το πλην της μεγαλυτερης καταναλωσης καυσιμου στην μηχανη.

με την series λογο οτι καθε βολτ που περισσευει μετατρεπεται σε θερμοτητα δεν υπαρχει εξαρτημα που να αντεξει.

με switching θα λυνονταν ολα τα προβληματα [και θερμοτητας και καταναλωσης] αλλα δεν εχει βγει στην αγορα ακομη κατι.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> δεν ειναι θεμα οικονομικό αλλα πρακτικό,, το πηνίο-βολάν της μηχανής βγάζει στα ''τέρματα'' 90-120 βολτ και με την shunt λυση παραμενει στα 15 βολτ,,,, η θερμότητα που προκαλούν τα βαττ ειναι διαχειρησιμη στα 15 βολτ και εξοπραγματικη στα 100 βολτ. 
> αν ως παραδειγμα εχουμε ενα πηνιο δυναμικης 3 αμπερ τοτε εχουμε 45 βαττ στα 15 βολτ και 300 βαττ στα 100 βολτ,,, 
> με την shunt επιλογη εχουμε το συν της μικροτερης θερμοκρασιας στα εξαρτηματα και το πλην της μεγαλυτερης καταναλωσης καυσιμου στην μηχανη.
> με την series λογο οτι καθε βολτ που περισσευει μετατρεπεται σε θερμοτητα δεν υπαρχει εξαρτημα που να αντεξει.
> με switching θα λυνονταν ολα τα προβληματα [και θερμοτητας και καταναλωσης] αλλα δεν εχει βγει στην αγορα ακομη κατι.



Για όλα αυτά που λες περιμένουμε μια μέτρηση να δούμε τι βγάζει .... 
Για αυτό το λόγο στο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...EB%E9%E3%EC%E1 καταλήξαμε να μην έχουμε κανένα σοβαρό κύκλωμα γιατί στην πράξη και το Βολτάζ ήταν χαμηλό όπως και το Αμπεράζ και το πήραμε ως είχε, με απλό ψαλιδισμό της τάσης και τα μέγιστα mA. 
Περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα είμαστε τόσο τυχεροί πάλι ώστε να μην έχουμε περιττά Βαττ να κόψουμε και βαρύνουμε το κύκλωμα. Απλά περιμένουμε .... 
Το άλλο κύκλωμα δουλεύει ακόμα μια χαρά ...

----------


## Ste7ios

Απο όσο θυμάμαι το πρόβλημα των shunt R/R ήταν η υπερβολική θερμοκρασία που ανέπτυσαν κάνοντας τους αναλώσιμους (μαζί με τα πηνία). Τα Honda έχουν μάλιστα και πολύ κακή φήμη στο θέμα ενώ υπήρξαν και Kit μετακίνησης σε θέσεις με καλύτερο αερισμό...

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό με τη χpμετάβαση σε MOSFET από SCR στους R/R και έχουν πάψει να ακούγονται πια προβληματικές περιπτώσεις σε μοντέλα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια περίπου.

Σε πολλά Ιαπωνικά χρησιμοποιούν αυτούς της Shindengen:

https://www.shindengen.com/products/...otorcycle/reg/


Οι series προωθούνται στην aftermarket αγορά ως βελτιωμένοι R/Rs με καλύτερη απόδοση, που δουλεύουν πιο «δροσερά» όπως και ο πηνιοφώρος... Κυκλοφορούσαν και κάποιες υπέρυθρες FLIR φωτογραφίες για του λόγου το αληθές σχετικά τη διαφορά στη θερμοκρασία μεταξύ shunt & series...

Δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να βρω ολοκληρωμένα ποια είναι τα μειονεκτήματα (κυρίως) και τα πλεονεκτήματα των δυο λύσεων και τι σημαίνει για όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη οπότε θεώρησα πως κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Απο όσο θυμάμαι το πρόβλημα των shunt R/R ήταν η υπερβολική θερμοκρασία που ανέπτυσαν κάνοντας τους αναλώσιμους (μαζί με τα πηνία). Τα Honda έχουν μάλιστα και πολύ κακή φήμη στο θέμα ενώ υπήρξαν και Kit μετακίνησης σε θέσεις με καλύτερο αερισμό...
> ............
> ............και τα πλεονεκτήματα των δυο λύσεων και τι σημαίνει για όλα τα εμπλεκόμενα μέρη οπότε θεώρησα πως κάποιο λάκο έχει η φάβα...








> το πηνίο το έχει φτιάξει ??
> 
> τι αμπερ βγάζει το έχει μετρήσει ?? ηθελε 35 βαττ έξτρα..... ας βάλει μια λάμπα 70 βαττ να δούμε τι έφτιαξε και μετά να 
> ψάχνουμε τι dummy load ή άλλου τρόπου σταθεροποιηση θα χρειαστεί,,




τα βαττ που βγάζει συνήθως μια γεννητρια μοτο ειναι γυρω στα 40watt στα παλιότερης τεχνολογίας και γυρω στα 60watt στα μοτο που εχουν αντλια injection και συνεχώς αναμενα τα φωτα πορείας [δηλ, τα τελευταίας 10ετιας μοτο]

εχουν υπολογιστει ετσι ωστε η θερμοκρασία βραχυκυκλωματος σε ολη την σειρα εξαρτημάτων [πηνιο-ανόρθωση-σταθεροποιηση]

να ειναι στον βαθμο που μπορει να αποροφηθει απο το σασι [οπου ειναι βιδωμένος ο ανορθωτής] και την μηχανή που ειναι τα πηνία βιδωμένα.

οταν κανουμε αλαγες στην αποδοση προς τα πανω,, 
[πχ περισσοτερα αμπερ,,χοντροτερο συρμα,,δυνατοτερους μαγνητες,,μειωση παγιων καταναλωσεων]
τοτε 
θα πρεπει φυσικα να περιμενουμε μεγαλυτερες θερμοκρασίες στην σειρα των εξαρτημάτων γιατι εχουμε αυξησει τα watt που 
καταληγουν να βραχυκυκλωνουν στο οριο των 15 βολτ.

----------


## Ste7ios

Θα εννοείς 400... Μόνο τα φώτα παίζουν στα 60/55 watt...

Η δικιά μου είναι στα 420 watt με προαιρετικά παρελκόμενα φώτα ομίχλης, θερμαινόμενα grips, πρίζα και GPS (O.K. τα δύο τελευταία δεν είναι κάτι)...

Άλλες όπως το μικρό Honda CB500X είναι στα 500 Watt... Και κάτι άλλα που πρέπει μα υποστηρίξουν πολλά περισσότερα ηλεκτρονικά πρέπει να έχουν ακόμη μεγαλύτερα PMA.

Ναι σαφώς και πρέπει να σχεδιάζονται έτσι ώστε να καλύπτεται η απαραίτητη κατανάλωση και να φορτίζει και η μπαταρία και να μην ψήνεται το σύστημα φόρτισης από την άλλη όμως αυτό όπως έχει αποδεχθεί στην πράξη δεν ισχύει πάντα.

Το σασί δεν αρκεί ενώ δεν χρησιμοποείται πάντα. Ο,τι κάνει η ψύκτρα που δεν πιάνεται με το χέρι και βρίσκεται και σε σημείο που αερίζεται ελάχιστα...

----------


## tsimpidas

> Θα εννοείς 400... Μόνο τα φώτα παίζουν στα 60/55 watt...
> 
> Η δικιά μου είναι στα 420 watt με προαιρετικά παρελκόμενα φώτα ομίχλης, θερμαινόμενα grips, πρίζα και GPS (O.K. τα δύο τελευταία δεν είναι κάτι)...
> α...



εγω ......παπακι εχω...... τα 400 watt παντως μου φενονται πολλα.....

----------


## Ste7ios

Όχι αν σκεφτείς ότι πλέον έχεις τόσα ηλεκτρονικά. Φώτα της προκοπής, ABS, ECU/PCM, επιπλέον φώτα για να βλέπεις στο πήχτρα σκοτάδι του επαρχιακού, θερμαινόμενα grips (κάποια και σέλα), πιο ακριβά έχουν ακόμη και ηλεκτρονικά ρυθμιζόμενες αναρτήσεις. Το δικό μου έχει και ένα ηλεκτρικό μοτέρ για τις αλλαγές ταχυτήτων... Και υπάρχουν και άλλα...

Και αν φαίνονται πολλά τα 420W, η BMW K1600GT έχει γεννήτρια των 580W και μπαταρία των 19Ah...

Το παπάκι άλλες ανάγκες...

----------


## geormpal

Γεια σας παιδιά!

Μια ερωτηση.

Εχω εναν τετοιο ( https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-160V-...cCA:rk:10:pf:0 ) step-down converter και θέλω να του κάνω ανόρθωση με μια γέφυρα για να τον τροφοδοτήσω με AC. Χρειάζεται και σταθεροποίηση με πυκνωτή ή δουλεύει κ ετσι..;

Επίσης αν εχεις μια ταση πχ 13,5VAC και την ανορθώσεις μειώνεται κατα λίγο (12,5VDC) και μόλις βάλεις πυκνωτή για σταθεροποίηση πάει στα ~18V. Τι γίνεται; Μπορείς και να μην βάλεις πυκνωτή για σταθεροποίηση αν πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσεις Buck Step-down Converter για φόρτωση μπαταρίας;;

----------


## mikemtb

Θα βάλεις πυκνωτή φυσικά. Τουλάχιστον 2200μF
Η τάση δεν σε απασχολει. Το module αντέχει ως 160 βολτ.
Σαφώς για φόρτιση μπαταρίας είναι ακατάλληλο 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Γεια σας παιδιά!
> 
> Μια ερωτηση.
> 
> Εχω εναν τετοιο ( https://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-160V-...cCA:rk:10:pf:0 ) step-down converter και θέλω να του κάνω ανόρθωση με μια γέφυρα για να τον τροφοδοτήσω με AC. Χρειάζεται και σταθεροποίηση με πυκνωτή ή δουλεύει κ ετσι..;
> 
> Επίσης αν εχεις μια ταση πχ 13,5VAC και την ανορθώσεις μειώνεται κατα λίγο (12,5VDC) και μόλις βάλεις πυκνωτή για σταθεροποίηση πάει στα ~18V. Τι γίνεται; Μπορείς και να μην βάλεις πυκνωτή για σταθεροποίηση αν πρόκειται να τροφοδοτήσεις Buck Step-down Converter για φόρτωση μπαταρίας;;



Αν έχεις μια τάση AC 13,5 και την ανορθώσεις - σταθεροποιήσεις με πυκνωτή τότε θα θα πάρεις max 17 βολτ. Μέτρησες τέτοια τάση ;;; Αν ναι τότε αυτό το Buck-Step-down-Converter-Power-Module σου  δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως θα δουλεύει .... Αλλά γιατί ;;;

----------


## geormpal

Παιδιά, μετά από καιρό ξαναπιάνω το θέμα "κλέβουμε ρεύμα από το πηνίο της ηλεκτρονικής"..

Με ΣΩΣΤΟ πολύμετρο και πιο προσεκτικά, πήρα νέες μετρήσεις!

Τα πηνία μου βγάζουν 40VAC ρελαντί και 130VAC κόφτη. (Με το προηγούμενο πολύμετρο που είχα μετρήσει έπαιρνα 20-60VAC)

Ο στόχος μας είναι να πάρουμε 0,5Α στα 12V, αν αυτό υφίσταται.    

Δοκίμασα αυτό αν και δεν πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές και συνδέοντας μια λάμπα led 7W δούλευε κανονικά σε ολο το φάσμα, μονο σε πολύ χαμηλό ρελαντί τρεμόσβηνε..
Το μηχανάκι ακόμη και οταν η λάμπα τρεμόσβηνε, κρατούσε κανονικά ρελαντι - κανένα πρόβλημα.

Πριν το κάψω, το έβγαλα και παρήγγειλα αυτό .

Θέλω να του φτιάξω μια γέφυρα να ανορθώσω τα 40-130VAC σε DC. Τι τάση θα πάρω σε DC;

Μετά να τα στείλω στο step-down converterκαι να πάρω 12V DC σταθερά.

Με αυτό όμως δεν θα μπορέσω να φορτώσω μπαταρία, οπότε ισως χρειαστει να αντικατασταθεί το L7912CP με L7915CP, για να πάρω 15V να μπορέσω με αυτό το ελάχιστο ρεύμα να φορτίζω μια μπαταρία μολύβδου 12V1A.

Σαν σκέψη πως το βλέπετε;

Υπάρχει πιο εύκολος τρόπος από wide voltage 40-130VAC να πάρω 0,5Α στα 14V να φορτίζω μια μπαταρία ή κάποιο άλλο έτοιμο module;

Δεν το παίζω έξυπνος παιδιά, για να αλλάζω καμιά λάμπα καλός είμαι - ως εκεί..! Τώρα θέλω τα φώτα σας!!

Ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Καλά τα πας, αλλά θα βάλεις και από μια αντίσταση 50 ή 100 Ω στην εξοδο του πηνίου να δούμε τι μετράει ;;;

----------


## Ste7ios

Στα 0,5A πως κατέληξες; Η μπαταρία μολύβδου τι χωρητικότητα έχει;

----------


## geormpal

> Καλά τα πας, αλλά θα βάλεις και από μια αντίσταση 50 ή 100 Ω στην εξοδο του πηνίου να δούμε τι μετράει ;;;



50 ή 100 Ω στα πηνεία - δηλαδή AC ή μετα την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης;

----------


## geormpal

> Στα 0,5A πως κατέληξες; Η μπαταρία μολύβδου τι χωρητικότητα έχει;



Δεν έχω καταλήξει πουθενά ακόμη, απλά με αυτή την ψευτοκατασκευή σήκωσε χωρίς πρόβλημα 7W led λάμπα (δεν ξέρω πόσο παραπάνω?), οπότε είμαι αισιόδοξος.. 
Αύριο θα κάνω και τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις.
Μπαταρία μολύβδου σκέφτομαι 1-1,3Α (ίσως κ παραπάνω), ανάλογα τι μπορεί να φορτίσει...

----------


## geormpal

Επίσης η χρήση της θα είναι για  1 led 0.5W πίσω + 1  led 0.5W μπροστά μόνιμα = 1W + κόρνα /Ημέρα/ * "ή"*  1 led 0.5W πίσω + 7,5W led λάμπα δύο σκάλες μπροστά = 8W + κόρνα /Νύχτα/ , για όταν επιστρέφω σπίτι ενώ έχει σουρουπώσει..

Οι λάμπες αν και είναι μικρής ισχύος με καλύπτουν για αυτό που θέλω, τις έχω δει στην πράξη. Για μπροστά θα βάλω αυτή που έχει την απόδοση μιας παλιάς αλογόνου αλλά με μόλις 7,5W (!) και για πίσω θέλω απλά να μην πέσει κάποιος πάνω μου.. Και ΚΟΡΝΑ!! (απαραίτητο εργαλείο σε αυτό που κάνουμε..)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δεν έχω καταλήξει πουθενά ακόμη, απλά με αυτή την ψευτοκατασκευή σήκωσε χωρίς πρόβλημα 7W led λάμπα (δεν ξέρω πόσο παραπάνω?), οπότε είμαι αισιόδοξος.. 
> Αύριο θα κάνω και τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις.
> Μπαταρία μολύβδου σκέφτομαι 1-1,3Α (ίσως κ παραπάνω), ανάλογα τι μπορεί να φορτίσει...



Δοκίμασε πρώτα χωρις γέφυρα, μετά με γέφυρα και πυκνωτή και πες μας πόσα βολτ γράφει στα άκρα της αντίστασης σε κάθε περίπτωση. 
Τα 7W Led λάμπας αντιστοιχούν σε φωτεινότητα και όχι σε ηλεκτρική δύναμη. Τα πραγματικά Watt της λάμπας θα είναι κάπου στο 1,4 W  το πολύ !!!! 
Πάντως αφου δεν το έκαψε μην ελπίζεις και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά θα δούμε ....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> .....
> Μπαταρία μολύβδου σκέφτομαι 1-1,3Α (ίσως κ παραπάνω), ανάλογα τι μπορεί να φορτίσει...



ε, πέστο βρε Γιώργο μου ότι τελικά θα βάλεις μια μπαταριούλα έστω 1,3Α να σου στείλω ένα κυκλωματάκι να τελειώνεις !!!!

----------


## geormpal

> Τα πραγματικά Watt της λάμπας θα είναι κάπου στο 1,4 W  το πολύ !!!! 
> Πάντως αφου δεν το έκαψε μην ελπίζεις και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά θα δούμε ....



Αυτή δηλαδή είναι 1,4W; Αν ισχύει αυτό τα ξεχνάμε όλα! Θα βάλω μια μπαταρία κ θα την φορτίζω μόλις γυρίζω...!

----------


## geormpal

> ε, πέστο βρε Γιώργο μου ότι τελικά θα βάλεις μια μπαταριούλα έστω 1,3Α να σου στείλω ένα κυκλωματάκι να τελειώνεις !!!!





Ναι!        :Thumbup:           Θα κάνω τις μετρήσεις αυριο και θα στείλω τι βρήκα!  :Smile:

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Για αυτήν ακριβώς δεν ξέρω, αλλά μιας άλλης που έδειξες πριν και σχετίζοντας την με παρόμοιες που έχω δοκιμάσει έτσι ήταν 125mA στα 12Βολτ .... 
Αναφέρουν τα Watt συκρινόμενα με μια συμβατική πυράκτωσης για να καταλαβαίνει ο χρήστης τι φως θα πάρει. 
Πάντως αφού πήρες την απόφαση να βάλεις μπαταρία κι έχεις πάρει κι αυτά τα κινέζικα κυκλωματάκια που μετατρέπουν και κόβουν τις τάσεις τότε μέ ένα πολύ βασικό κύκλωμα φόρτισης δεν θα χρειάζεται να βγάζεις για φόρτιση τη μπαταρία. Το όλο κουτάκι θα είναι μικρότερο από ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα .... αλλά τις μετρήσεις που είπαμε τις θέλουμε !!!!

----------


## lepouras

> Για αυτήν ακριβώς δεν ξέρω, αλλά μιας άλλης που έδειξες πριν και σχετίζοντας την με παρόμοιες που έχω δοκιμάσει έτσι ήταν 125mA στα 12Βολτ .... 
> Αναφέρουν τα Watt συκρινόμενα με μια συμβατική πυράκτωσης για να καταλαβαίνει ο χρήστης τι φως θα πάρει. 
> Πάντως αφού πήρες την απόφαση να βάλεις μπαταρία κι έχεις πάρει κι αυτά τα κινέζικα κυκλωματάκια που μετατρέπουν και κόβουν τις τάσεις τότε μέ ένα πολύ βασικό κύκλωμα φόρτισης δεν θα χρειάζεται να βγάζεις για φόρτιση τη μπαταρία. Το όλο κουτάκι θα είναι μικρότερο από ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα .... αλλά τις μετρήσεις που είπαμε τις θέλουμε !!!!







> Δοκίμασε πρώτα χωρις γέφυρα, μετά με γέφυρα και πυκνωτή και πες μας πόσα βολτ γράφει στα άκρα της αντίστασης σε κάθε περίπτωση. 
> Τα 7W Led λάμπας αντιστοιχούν σε φωτεινότητα και όχι σε ηλεκτρική δύναμη. Τα πραγματικά Watt της λάμπας θα είναι κάπου στο 1,4 W  το πολύ !!!! 
> Πάντως αφου δεν το έκαψε μην ελπίζεις και πολλά πράγματα, αλλά θα δούμε ....



Δημήτρη δε είναι έτσι. τα βατ που λέει είναι κατανάλωσης. άντε και απόδοσης... αλλά σαν λεντ. όχι σαν αντιστοίχιση σε πυράκτωσης. το ότι συμβαίνει πολλές φορές σε κινέζικες να μην αποδίδουν τα βατ που υπόσχονται(άρα και να τα καταναλώνουν) δεν έχει να κάνει με το σε ποια βατ αναφέρονται.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη δε είναι έτσι. τα βατ που λέει είναι κατανάλωσης. άντε και απόδοσης... αλλά σαν λεντ. όχι σαν αντιστοίχιση σε πυράκτωσης. το ότι συμβαίνει πολλές φορές σε κινέζικες να μην αποδίδουν τα βατ που υπόσχονται(άρα και να τα καταναλώνουν) δεν έχει να κάνει με το σε ποια βατ αναφέρονται.



Μακάρι !!!!

----------


## geormpal

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Πήρα σήμερα κάποιες μετρήσεις και τράβηξα τα καλώδια πίσω - κάτω απο τη σέλα!

Τάση πηνίων 48VAC ρελαντί - 125VAC κόφτη.

Βάζοντας μια αντίσταση 21,6Ω (μετρημένη), τα 50VAC γίνονται 9VAC και η αντίσταση πυρώνει. Το μηχανάκι δεν σβήνει.

Με μια πρόχειρη γέφυρα πήρα 41VDC ρελαντι - 100VDC κόφτη. (χωρίς πυκνωτή)

Βάζοντας πυκνωτή (470μF 200V) πήρα τάση 80-200VDC.

Χρησιμοποιώντας αυτό και ενώ ήταν συνδεδεμένο, η τάση εισόδου ήταν 16VAC ρελαντί - 38VAC κόφτη και η τάση εξόδου 22-24VDC σταθερά.
Βάζοντας μια λάμπα LED 12V 6W η τάση στη λάμπα ήταν 9V στο ρελαντί και πήγαινε 12V από τις μεσαίες μέχρι κόφτη..

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Πολύ ωραία όλα. Μήπως μετά τον πυκνωτή μπορείς να βάλεις την αντίσταση και να μετρήσεις την σταθεροποιημένη τάση ;;;

----------


## geormpal

> Πολύ ωραία όλα. Μήπως μετά τον πυκνωτή μπορείς να βάλεις την αντίσταση και να μετρήσεις την σταθεροποιημένη τάση ;;;



μμμ, αυτο δεν το εκανα.. Οπότε βάζω την αντίσταση μετά τον πυκνωτή κ μετράω. Επίσης θα μετρήσω κ τα αμπερ..

----------


## geormpal

Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλή σαρακοστή!

Θέλω να δείτε ένα σχεδιάκι που κατέληξα μετά από δοκιμές και μετρήσεις.

Αν και τα γράφω πάνω στην φωτοτυπία, ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι οι μετρήσεις με το αστεράκι έγιναν ενώ δούλευε το μηχανάκι με συνδεδεμένη την μπαταρία (με την αρχική φόρτιση της συσκευασίας - ~60%). Επίσης, ερώτημα παραμένει αν ειναι το πιο κατάλληλο αυτό το ac to dc module, καθώς στρεσάρει πολύ τα πηνία και καταναλώνει 0,25-0,45Α όταν το συνδέω και χωρίς καν να τραβάω ρεύμα απ'αυτό. Υπάρχει κάποιο πιο αρμόδιο στην θέση του..; Παρόλα αυτά δεν παρατηρώ κάποια δυσλειτουργία στο μηχανάκι. (Εύχομαι να μην κάψει πηνία..) 
Δηλαδή, θα ήθελα όταν εχει φορτίσει η μπαταρία και δεν τραβάει πλέον πολύ ρεύμα, να μην δημιουργεί τοσο μεγάλη πτώση τάσης στα πηνία.
Το module είναι αυτό!
Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω και αυτό με IC 7815. Τι λέτε;

Κάπου εδώ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και τον Δημήτρη (@ΜαστροΤζεπέτο) για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του και την πολύ καλή διάθεση να με βοηθήσει.

Οι μετρήσεις που πήραμε:
Πηνία:
R21.6Ω: Τα 48-125VAC --> 9-12.5VAC
R43Ω: Τα 48-125VAC --> 12-18.8VAC
R92Ω: Τα 48-125VAC --> 21-38VAC
Μπαταρία:
http://ultracell.net/datasheets/UL1.3-12.pdf

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλή σαρακοστή!
> Θέλω να δείτε ένα σχεδιάκι που κατέληξα μετά από δοκιμές και μετρήσεις.
> Κάπου εδώ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και τον Δημήτρη (@ΜαστροΤζεπέτο) για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές του και την πολύ καλή διάθεση να με βοηθήσει.
> 
> Οι μετρήσεις που πήραμε:
> Πηνία:
> R21.6Ω: Τα 48-125VAC --> 9-12.5VAC
> R43Ω: Τα 48-125VAC --> 12-18.8VAC
> R92Ω: Τα 48-125VAC --> 21-38VAC



Καλή Σαρακοστή και σε σας !!!! 
Επειδή λείπουν όλοι οι επιστημονες , έχουν πάει στο Ακρωτήριο Κανάβεραλ να πετάξουν διαστημόπλοια, η δική μου πρόταση είναι μονότονη και μονόχνωτη. 
Βάζεις ένα φορτιστή από αυτούς που προτείνω συνήθως εγώ αλλά με το TL783 για να αντέξει στα σίγουρα τα άνω των 32V που θα δημιουργηθούν στην είσοδό του και πιθανότατα θα τα κρατάει για πολύ χρόνο αφού θα διατηρεί την μπαταρία πάντα φορτισμένη και η κατανάλωση θα πέσει χαμηλά (οπότε η τάση εισόδου θα αυξηθεί αλλά δεν θα κινδυνεύουν τα πηνία από υπερβολικό φορτίο, αυτό που τώρα δικαίως φοβάσαι). Ο φορτιστής θα έχει πάνω του γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και πυκνωτή καί όλα τα άλλα περιττεύουν. Το μόνο που μένει είναι η παρατήρηση ανάπτυξης θερμοκρασιών στην ψύκτρα του TL783 για αλλαγή της ή αλλαγή θέσης σε πιο αεριζόμενη θέση. 
Όλα τα άλλα περιττεύουν. Από την μπαταρία πάρε ότι λογική κατανάλωση θες και "καλά οργώματα" με το μοτόρι !!!!.

----------


## geormpal

Δημήτρη, αυτόν λές; (http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tl783.pdf )



Πολύ καλή ιδέα και τα 700ma δελεαστικά...! Έχει θερμοκρασίες βέβαια, αλλα min current 15ma. Έχεις TL783;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη, αυτόν λές; (http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tl783.pdf )
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλή ιδέα και τα 700ma δελεαστικά...! Έχει θερμοκρασίες βέβαια, αλλα min current 15ma. Έχεις TL783;



Αυτό είναι το σχηματικό ενός σταθεροποιητή μόνο. Αυτή είναι η βασική λειτουργία του (αν και ως προς τις αντιστάσεις που φαίνονται υπάρχει τεράστιο ερώτημα). Τα 15 mA  θα έπρεπε να προκύπτουν από την 1Κ αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δυνατόν να συμβεί. Μην μπλέκεις με ότι βρεις μπροστά σου. Τεσπα, τα 15 mA θα τα έχεις ως ελάχιστη κατανάλωση από την απώλεια της μπαταρίας και την ρύθμιση απώλειας του φορτιστή αλλά και την μικρή κατανάλωση του LM301 ή όπως το καθορίσουμε εμείς και αυτό πρέπει να συμβαίνει για να διατηρούνται οι σωστές τιμές στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## geormpal

Γεια σας παιδιά! Έφτιαξα την θήκη της μπαταρίας με λαμαρίνα 1mm. Ετοιμάζω και την πλεξούδα..

----------


## geormpal

Μπήκε και η κόρνα με ολοκληρωμένη πλέον πλεξούδα..



Και έτοιμο το βρωμόγκαζο..



Απομένουν φανάρια εμπρός - πίσω και διακόπτης!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Μπράβο ρε φίλε, ωραία δουλειά κάνεις !!! 
Προστάτεψε με κάτι ακόμα τις επαφές της μπαταρίας .... 
Που θα χωθεί ο φορτιστής ;;;;

----------

